# Skimmer?



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok.. this question is sort of loaded. I don't mind any answers but don't get into a fight over it 

The system I'm setting up is a 3 tier system. 2 display tanks up top and a small sump on the bottom. The 2 display tanks are 65 gals each. The sump is 30 gals.

So here is the skimmer question:
Do I set up 3 skimmers (for each tank, which are connected), or do I set up 1 skimmer to handle the full 160 gal load?

Obviously if I go with 3 skimmers they would have to be HOB style. If I go with 1 skimmer, it would have to be a separate entity because it won't fit in the 30 gal sump.

I'm leaning towards 3 skimmers.... but would like to see other opinions / options


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For the $$$ you will pay, performance and maintenance for 3x HOB skimmers, it will be far simpler, cheaper and less time to get just one external skimmer. In the Canadian market, we are very limited to the brands and models.

The better HOB skimmers for a 65gal, the Deltec MCE600 performs the best and really nothing comes close to it. At 3x $512ea = $1536+HST 

SRO XP-2000EXT @$599+HST will be the better investment. All you need is a 400GPH feed pump and plumbing parts for the feed pump to skimmer and from skimmer output to sump as well as building a stand for the skimmer so that the base is level to the top of the sump, you are looking at spending ~$1100-1200 total and just one skimmer to maintain.

JME/2C


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

wtac said:


> For the $$$ you will pay, performance and maintenance for 3x HOB skimmers, it will be far simpler, cheaper and less time to get just one external skimmer.


Definetly! In this case one is better than three in many ways!

Also if your sump isn't bought already, it would be helpful for yourself to go a bit bigger. Even something the same footprint as the above tanks, and go with an in sump skimmer.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

The sump I have is only 30 gals. It hasn't been plumbed in as of yet, but the only way I can do a different set up is if I were to drill another 30 gal and link them.

I am not sure I have the height for an in sump skimmer. Those guys are fairly tall and I have just enough room above the sump for some lighting and some plumbing :/


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Ah yes, that would not work then.

Checkout 'Coralife T5NO aqualight duos' for your sump lighting. they are only ~1" thick.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Here is what I'm working with:

I have about 17" from top to bottom. More likely 16" once I lay down the base board.

Thus I was looking at:
http://www.bigalspets.ca/Coralife-S...olor_map,price,size_name&searchRank=salesrank

I have read good things about these.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I really wouldn't run these HOB unless it's on a cement floor near a floor drain


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

carmenh said:


> I really wouldn't run these HOB unless it's on a cement floor near a floor drain


You mean they leak like a skinny guy after downing a 12 pk?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, they are prone to freakouts where they overskim and flood the room... I lived with it for quite a while, then realized that as it aged, it was doing a shi**ier and shi**tier job anyhow 
I am running 3 HOB's, my fave is the Remora Pro...and it's cheaper than the some of the others...



J-P said:


> You mean they leak like a skinny guy after downing a 12 pk?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

From the looks of it, I suggest an external skimmer for the total system volume.

In my previous post, I suggested 3 skimmers where 2 is really needed for the 2 displays.

Overall, you will pay roughly the same $$$ but the SRO XP-2000ext a better performer out of the box.

SRO XP2000EXT: BB2000 pump - 34SCFH/960lph @ 30w

Deltec MCE600: AquaBee 2001 - 14.5SCFH/400lph @ 38w

AquaC Remora: MJ1200 - 1-3 SCFH/28-85lph @ 20w

AquaC Remora Pro: Mag 3 - ??? @35w

With the Remoras, you need clearance to remove the pump that sits in the display. Form the looks of your build, it'll have to be mounted on the side.

HTH/JM2C


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Actually that is 100% correct. The HOB skimmers would be mounted on the side.

One reason I was leaning towards multiple HOB's vs 1 external is water movement. I know from past experience that multiple pumps are needed to keep the dead spots from getting nasty.

With HOB's I can re position them as needed where I can't do that with an external.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

J-P said:


> One reason I was leaning towards multiple HOB's vs 1 external is water movement. I know from past experience that multiple pumps are needed to keep the dead spots from getting nasty.


You would also face the problems of having 3 skimmers worth of micro bubble production in the system.

Also, flow in marine tanks is best acheived by the nice newer designed powerheads, as opposed to pumps where flow is very linear and inneffective.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

opps... just noticed that this was posted in the FW section ... can someone pls move it to the SW section??
Thanks
J-P


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Remora Pro w/Mag 3 + Surface skimmer/Bubble trap= no microbubbles (and a place to put carbon/media as needed)

I'm just sayin is all 

Just for the record, I would never argue that this is better than a kick-a** skimmer in a well designed sump where possible, but it keeps my 90g reef spotless and 0 nitrates...

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/remora-with-drive-p-3212.html

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/remora-surface-skimmer-bubble-trap-p-3213.html


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

With the better HOB skimmers, there isn't much water exiting where it will give the system added flow, the inefficient NW skimmers like CoraLife rely on more water flowing through the skimmer body to have contact w/the air for the "illusion" of skimming performance.

Spray injection skimmers of AquaC are an older and dated method of incorporating air into water. The new pumps with tuned volutes and impellers simply pull more air. Skimmers are all about air, water flowthrough and contact time.

JMHO


----------

